# Heat Transfer Storage and Organization



## Hucksdaddy (Mar 13, 2013)

I know many people have the problem of storing their transfers securely. I thought I would share how we do it. We use the 15x20 envelopes we get from Amazon here:
Amazon.com: Quality Park 42355 Quality Park Jumbo Size Kraft Envelopes, 15x20, Brown Kraft, 25/Box: Office Products
We write the number of the transfer that coincides with the number on our display on the envelope and sort them in this order. We also write the supplier and the suppliers item number on it to make re-ordering easy.
We turn the envelopes sideways and store them lengthwise in plastic storage totes.

I know this won't work in every situation, but it works for us and I hope it gives you some new ideas that may work for you!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea. Xray envelopes are also good storage envelopes.


----------



## Hucksdaddy (Mar 13, 2013)

We looked at x-ray envelopes, but these are cheaper than the prices we were finding on those.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Are these for those who make their own transfers or order them? I'm looking to make my own


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

We use book fold shipping boxes easy to label easy to stack and disply

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

www.uniquepacking.com

I use these with a cardboard backer.......


----------



## Broom Holder (Feb 3, 2015)

Storage organization can be a pain at times. Not only is the kitchen a much-used room - but it's also typically filled with numerous items to be cooked or cooked with.


----------

